# This is what we need more of



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I know this guy & he will be GREAT in the Legislature.

Posted on Fri, Apr. 05, 2002

Dunphy plans N.D. Senate run

North Dakota native and 33-year Red River teacher Terry Dunphy will
oppose Republican incumbent Duaine Espegard for the District 43
Senate seat.

Dunphy, 55, is former owner of The Golf Store and immediate past
president of the Valley City State University Alumni Board of
Directors. He intends to focus on outdoors and hunting issues,
education, economic development and retention of the state's young
people.

"I'm really kind of on both sides (of the hunting issue)," he said. "I'm
an avid hunter, and I grew up in rural North Dakota, so I understand
the plight of the farm economy. Yet as an outdoorsman, I understand
the accessibility problems and the fact that that's become an even
greater problem. I think we have to listen to both sides on that issue
and come up with some solutions."

This is Dunphy's first run for public office.

A lifelong North Dakota resident, Dunphy was born in Jamestown,
grew up in Buchanan and graduated from Valley City State
University. He has a graduate degree from UND and has lived in
Grand Forks since 1971 with his wife, Jolene. They have three
children. - Kris Jensen


----------

